# Charge indicator light



## pgbyrnes44 (Dec 14, 2021)

Why does the charge indicator light go off after a few minutes of charging?


----------



## mrau (Nov 22, 2018)

I believe so the car does not draw unwanted attention when the vehicle is charging and locked up.


----------

